
9 Scripting Languages You Need to Know - bpolania
http://www.informationweek.com/9-scripting-languages-you-need-to-know-/d/d-id/1323218?_mc=NL_IWK_EDT_IWK_daily_20151123&cid=NL_IWK_EDT_IWK_daily_20151123&elq=fbdcf0c8c1864eb8b38d762ae9af800b&elqCampaignId=18093&elqaid=65705&elqat=1&elqTrackId=1f4f8ec209454c76a576f463311057bd
======
davelnewton
I'm going to pass on JCL and Rexx. And Tcl. And PHP. And AppleScript (mostly).
And VBA.

I'm going to assume this is mostly a joke.

